# where can i buy fallout 3?



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 9, 2012)

hi i checked on flipkart and game4u  but they dont seem to have it 
but i found this on nextworld.in
Buy Fallout 3 for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.
is this a good site? like flipkart
or where else can i buy it
please guys help me i am a fan of the FPS/TPS and RPG crossbreed. and the sheer amount of mods......


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

*Fallout 3*

Nextworld is a legit site.

Fallout 3 is not for sale in India due to "cultural sensibilities" like a mutated two headed cow called Brahmin which Bethesda did not want to rename for India. As a result, legitimate buyers lose out. Illegal sources are the only place to get these in India. Unless you have a friend in the US. You can ask them to gift you a copy on Steam or something.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

Its not released in India so you can't buy legally in India so go the other way.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 9, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Its not released in India so you can't buy legally in India so go the other way.



you tellin' me to go to torrentz boy?I'VE NEVER BOUGHT A PIRATED GAME AND I NEVER WILL(oh sorry i did'nt know ur from a piracy afflicted small-town)
fallout 3 might be available in india! that fallout 3 nextworld page even has 3 reviews on the game.
(itching to hit the report button)


----------



## Krow (Mar 9, 2012)

^Cool down. No need to go ALL CAPS.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> you tellin' me to go to torrentz boy?I'VE NEVER BOUGHT A PIRATED GAME AND I NEVER WILL(oh sorry i did'nt know ur from a piracy afflicted small-town)
> fallout 3 might be available in india! that fallout 3 nextworld page even has 3 reviews on the game.
> (itching to hit the report button)



Whoa whoa. What did I do ?? I just told you the fact that this game is not released in India. If you don't wanna go other way then make some forgein friends and ask them to gift you the game. 

Wanna hit the report button eh. HIT IT.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 9, 2012)

@Commander-guy,

Learn to respect your seniors bro.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 9, 2012)

Btw he never said you to go to torrentz..When i read it i dint think he mentioned Torrentz so cool down.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 9, 2012)

Flamed up for no reasons.
Cool down Commander...



gameranand said:


> Wanna hit the report button eh. HIT IT.


Ya I Did It
+1 rep


----------



## Neuron (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Fallout 3*



Krow said:


> Illegal sources are the only place to get these in India.



It's available on nextworld and it's a legit site but then why the quoted sentence


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

ok flame war over
lets get back to the point
does nextworld.in have the habit of listing products that it does not have AT ALL? but if so then why did the 3 guys write reviews on fallout 3. i also spotted fallout NV for pc and MASS EFFECT 3 Collector's N7 edition for pc some games that arent available for the indian market.strange
*nextworld.in/product.aspx?sku=SW3249


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2012)

Better get someone to gift you during steam sales.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't know about others but fallout 3 is not officially released in INDIA but the other two games mentioned are releared officially.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2012)

Neuron said:


> It's available on nextworld and it's a legit site but then why the quoted sentence



The game was not launched in India. Nextworld might be importing from US or something. No idea what they are doing. In case you have doubts, try buying it on Steam (as I did). Let me know if you can.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

^ I guess they had bought some copys and have stored it for people who want them


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 10, 2012)

isnt this game on steam..? buy from there..


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 10, 2012)

Nextworld imports games that have high requests from Europe. I ordered Fallout New Vegas from them some time back and got the game in 3 days. I have no complaints. The copy I got was legitimate and imported from UK.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> isnt this game on steam..? buy from there..



Check before posting please. Most Indian IP addresses cannot even find Fallout on Steam.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 10, 2012)

Krow said:


> Check before posting please. Most Indian IP addresses cannot even find Fallout on Steam.



What if we use proxy?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 10, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> Nextworld imports games that have high requests from Europe. I ordered Fallout New Vegas from them some time back and got the game in 3 days. I have no complaints. The copy I got was legitimate and imported from UK.



k, thanks this was all that i wanted to know. that do they really stock those games


----------



## gameranand (Mar 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> isnt this game on steam..? buy from there..



Not for INDIA.


----------



## Krow (Mar 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> What if we use proxy?



You will be able to see, but your credit card address will be India. So the card will be rejected.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks for your inputs people. i'm buying  fallout 3 from nextworld.in and mass effect 3 from landmark
i'l be killing irradiated flora & fauna and reapers simultaneously  

and check out junglee.com. its amazon's google like service for online shopping


----------



## AcceleratorX (Mar 11, 2012)

I think Fallout 3 and New Vegas are exercises in parallel. Having played one, you always find something lacking in the other.

Since you're getting Fallout 3, you will find something missing in New Vegas if you ever decide to buy it. I find something lacking in Fallout 3 since I played New Vegas first 

You guys can buy Fallout 3 GOTY (with all DLCs) here:

PC games, Prepaid Gamecards, Serial Numbers, Downloadable Software on DLgamer
Download game Fallout® 3 GOTY Edition right now!

There's still no way to buy the DLC for these games in India.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

AcceleratorX said:


> I think Fallout 3 and New Vegas are exercises in parallel. Having played one, you always find something lacking in the other.
> 
> Since you're getting Fallout 3, you will find something missing in New Vegas if you ever decide to buy it. I find something lacking in Fallout 3 since I played New Vegas first
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links and stuff.as for DLC'S xbox live's games for windows section has two fallout 3 dlc's for 800MS points.i can survive on mods for Fallout 3
but if i want the other DLC'S there are other ways too


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ You said on third post that you would never go for the other side. What happened now big boy.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 11, 2012)

^^its just getting better and better.LOL


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

MORE FLAMING YAY!!!
@gameranand : dude i dont fall for obvious  flame bait
and i'm in no mood for flaming
that "there are other ways too" was to incite a flame war AGAIN(but then i realised flame wars become boring and earn a nice chance of wrath of the mods) i still dont get pirated stuff(DLC'S are small and i can get my cousin in the UK to gift me dlc's on steam)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> MORE FLAMING YAY!!!
> @gameranand : dude i dont fall for obvious  flame bait
> and i'm in no mood for flaming
> that "there are other ways too" was to incite a flame war AGAIN(but then i realised flame wars become boring and earn a nice chance of wrath of the mods) i still dont get pirated stuff(DLC'S are small and i can get my cousin in the UK to gift me dlc's on steam)



Well the first one were you started this. I am just reminding you that you should not go for other methods than the legal ones. Oh one thing You are in INDIA so you shouldn't play this game as INDIAN GOVERNMENT banned this game right.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol.Learn from Russia almost every game has them as a enemy still they wont Ban that game


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well the first one were you started this. I am just reminding you that you should not go for other methods than the legal ones. Oh one thing You are in INDIA so you shouldn't play this game as INDIAN GOVERNMENT banned this game right.


ok i started the flame war thing srry.*but as far as i know fallout 3 was not released in india by microsoft because of "cultural sensitivities" i dont think it was banned by the government. just not released
*

anyway,possibly in four days i'l get my F3 copy shipped from nextworld and post some screenies and a moddb list of mods and official dlc's

and no flame wars i will do all my flame war threads in the fight club section


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2012)

Good then. I don't have any personal issues with you at all. We are good now.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 28, 2012)

ok,i bought fallout 3 from nextworld.in, now i have a new problem
*fallout 3 crashes when i start a new game*(it does not throw any errors just a windows box saying"fallout 3 has stopped working" followed by "fallout 3 has stopped working.windows will notify you if a solution is available")
i've tried running it in vista/XP SP 2 compatibility mode and also as admin
still it crashes
i've updated it to v1.07 still it crashes when i start new game
*i believe its a compatibility prob with win 7
here's my config*
intel core i3-380M
nvidia geforce GT 540M
3 GB ram
500GB hdd


i've kept graphics settings on "low"



please help


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 28, 2012)

Try it at a friends place ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 28, 2012)

EDIT :i got the problem fixed myself,downloaded a .dll file and did some .ini tweaking to make it work on dual core


Now i'm stuck in megaton and colin moriarty is demanding 100 caps
are there any easy sidequests where i can get fast and easy cash


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

Take this discussion to FALLOUT 3 thread. That is appropriate thread. This thread has already served its purpose.

Yes there are a lot of side missions in megaton. Depending on the karma you are building.


----------

